# Frogs & Toads > Mantella & Other Mantellidae > General Discussion >  Mantella Species Count In Captivty - 23/01/14

## Joshua Ralph

Hi everyone, 

This is a quick post just to find out how many of the genus Mantella, are kept by people in both the UK and over the world. 

With the rise in popularity of the Mantella genus, I thought it would be interesting to see just how many of the 16 species are in captivity (either Hobbyist of Professional Collections). 

I am also looking into any current Studbooks for this genus or the potential to set up a studbook for Private and Professional Collections.

Anyway, I look forward to seeing everyone's participation to this poll and thank you all in advance   :Smile: 

Many thanks, 

Josh


__________________

----------


## bill

I keep m. Betsileo currently, but have also kept m. Baroni as well.

----------


## Joshua Ralph

That's cool, any chance you could vote on the poll please Bill mate?  :Smile:

----------


## Joshua Ralph

Come on everyone, I don't believe for a second that there is only me, Bill and George that keep a Mantella species.

----------


## bill

Yup. I will vote on it when I get home. It's not visible on tapatalk.

----------


## Lynn

Sorry ......
I can't vote.  :Frown:

----------


## bill

hey Josh, is your sig correct? you have 22 goldens and 26 viridis?

----------


## Carlos

Don't keep any right now; but would like to keep Golden's in a near future  :Smile:  .

----------


## Joshua Ralph

> hey Josh, is your sig correct? you have 22 goldens and 26 viridis?


It is indeed bill  :Smile:  I have bred both my M.viridis and M.aurantiaca (M.aurantiaca breed far to easily lol). I have 4 different bloodlines for my M.viridis which all are kept in separate enclosues to allow controlled unrelated breeding. Here in the UK there seems to be a hell of a lot of M.viridis which is curiously intriguing as to who has been breeding them as I haven't seen them openly for sale in a long time.

----------


## bill

That's what I thought after I typed that. I figured it was froglets lol

That's very cool. What is their morph time like? I remember reading that mantellas normally take a year to develop?

----------


## Joshua Ralph

> That's what I thought after I typed that. I figured it was froglets lol
> 
> That's very cool. What is their morph time like? I remember reading that mantellas normally take a year to develop?


well it takes a year to fully develop properly but they can morph into froglets from tadpoles in approximately 30 to 40 days.  :Smile:

----------


## Geo

I got 6 M. Betsileo and hoping to extend the collection in the summer into a few other species but the problem here in Canada is that there is only one professional breeder who has them (Understory) and they can be a bit pricey to start out a colony. A certain individual on the forum has a mantella collection that I wouldn't hesitate to hijack ...... ahem

----------


## Joshua Ralph

> I got 6 M. Betsileo and hoping to extend the collection in the summer into a few other species but the problem here in Canada is that there is only one professional breeder who has them (Understory) and they can be a bit pricey to start out a colony. A certain individual on the forum has a mantella collection that I wouldn't hesitate to hijack ...... ahem


Lmao Was that a hint at me? :P Let me see what I can do for you, no harm in finding out eh  :Smile:

----------


## Geo

I just noticed in the poll that there are 4 persons showing presently owning M. Betsileo. I am aware of 3 of us at present. Does anyone know who the fourth is?

----------


## bill

Nope.

----------


## RibbitUK

Hi Josh,

I have added my small group of 2.3 _Mantella aurantiaca_ to the poll...

Look forward to the seeing the poll progress.  :Smile:

----------


## Paul

I just joined the poll with my new group of 5 M. Betsileo. Not sure of the M to F ratio yet, will add that to this once I figure it out lol.

----------

